# More wood turtle glamour shots



## pinkspore (May 14, 2013)

Olmec is the prettiest turtle.




Reverse mode.




Tail shot.




So many colors!




He knows he's a pretty turtle.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (May 14, 2013)

He is a very pretty turtle!


----------



## luvpetz27 (May 14, 2013)

He is a handsome one for sure!! Beautiful colors and gorgeous shell!


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (May 14, 2013)

wow... one heck of a turtle


----------



## ScottishFish (May 15, 2013)

Awesome awesome awesome!! Did you oil his shell for the photo shoot?


_'Or like the snow falls in the river,
A moment white, then melts forever'
*~Robert Burns - Tam O' Shanter*_

0.0.1 Testudo hermanni boettgeri


----------



## tortadise (May 15, 2013)

he looks awesome. I love these guys. Definitely underrated. Mine are packed with personality and colors. Great turtles.


----------



## Talka (May 15, 2013)

Wow. Looks awesome!


----------



## ElfDa (May 16, 2013)

he DOES know he's pretty, doesn't he? Lol


----------

